# 18 and pregnant with triplets ULTRASOUND



## memysonand3




----------



## Love Bunny

Wooooo thats amazing hun =D !!!! <3 xX


----------



## Tiny_Phoebe

Thats A-Mazingg! 
Good Luck!! x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Wow that is so beautiful I wish you all the best! three little babies :) awwk it looks like two are hugging :) x


----------



## honey08

omg massive congrats !


----------



## Twin.Mommy

Do you have a set of identicals in one sac ? I see one sac with one and one sac with two ? Just wondering? Congrats!


----------



## amazed

Congrats xx


----------



## memysonand3

thanks you guys i finally got it to send lol and yes i do have identical twins and a faternal triplet i guess that is how you would say that thank you guys for your support i need it most right now =)


----------



## xkirstyx

omg wow thats amazing :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe so cute
how many weeks was this ultrasound at?


----------



## LyannaJodiw

Wow How Sweet .. Ive Always Wanted Triplets .. Congratulations x


----------



## memysonand3

um about 8 or so i have to wait till my mom gets home so that i can use her phone and "try" to get the newer ones put up i think i will just keep posting all my ultrasounds on this one if i can


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations! Do you get to have regular ultrasounds?


----------



## memysonand3

i get an ultra sound at every appointment i have my nest one is around the twentith of next month pray for me and ask that nothing bad happens we wont buy anything until i am pretty much having them just in case something happens its hard to not go out and buy thing but theres not much i can do but eat eat and eat more and make sure i dont over do it


----------



## Smoky

memysonand3 said:


> um *about 8 *or so i have to wait till my mom gets home so that i can use her phone and "try" to get the newer ones put up i think i will just keep posting all my ultrasounds on this one if i can

Uh I'm new here but I just read your story and in your last thread you said you were 14 weeks..



memysonand3 said:


> Hi kaci,
> i am 14 weeks on friday :smug:


----------



## jelix9408

how awesome! congrats .. hope everything works out and you have a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## etcetera

awww!
Congrats!


----------



## butrfly

Smoky said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> um *about 8 *or so i have to wait till my mom gets home so that i can use her phone and "try" to get the newer ones put up i think i will just keep posting all my ultrasounds on this one if i can
> 
> Uh I'm new here but I just read your story and in your last thread you said you were 14 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kaci,
> i am 14 weeks on friday :smug:Click to expand...Click to expand...

perhaps SC and wobbles or someone from the team should note this then.


----------



## Twin.Mommy

butrfly said:


> Smoky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> um *about 8 *or so i have to wait till my mom gets home so that i can use her phone and "try" to get the newer ones put up i think i will just keep posting all my ultrasounds on this one if i can
> 
> Uh I'm new here but I just read your story and in your last thread you said you were 14 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kaci,
> i am 14 weeks on friday :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps SC and wobbles or someone from the team should note this then.Click to expand...



I could be wrong but she said 8 weeks iS when she had the scan cuz over on the multiples forum she said she was almost 16 weeks and her old post said 14 weeks on august 14th I believe.


----------



## Sherileigh

Her post said that she's waiting for her mom to get home to post the newer ones! Obviously this one is an older one, taken at 8 weeks.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Smoky said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> um *about 8 *or so i have to wait till my mom gets home so that i can use her phone and "try" to get the newer ones put up i think i will just keep posting all my ultrasounds on this one if i can
> 
> Uh I'm new here but I just read your story and in your last thread you said you were 14 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kaci,
> i am 14 weeks on friday :smug:Click to expand...Click to expand...

she said just above that she has newer scans.. there prob the only ones to hand she has.


----------



## Jemma_x

Thats amazing x


----------



## Love Bunny

Someones *always* hen pecking!!! The poor girls being ridiculed already cause someone can't add up dates properly!! I say a conrats to the lady its awesome that shes having trips - its soo rare! And she _did_ say that the scan was older and she'd have some new ones up soon. Its harly like this is a trouble/debate causing thread like some of the shit stirring little 13 yr olds that can't even type properly start. We should be proud she's on our forum :)

:hugs:

xXx


----------



## Christine1993

that is amazing a soo adorable :) x


----------



## twiggy56

that is FANTASTIC! Iv never seen a triplet ultrasound, thank you so much for sharing...and congrats congrats congrats! 3 times over!! xxx


----------



## trashit

thats amazing!!


----------



## CamoQueen

So cool! Good luck and I hope your pregnancy is smooth sailing, I can't imagine carrying triplets can be easy!!!


----------



## Hannah's Mom

oh my god that is amazing!!!! congrats congrats congrats (one for each baby!!!) best of luck hun x x x


----------



## memysonand3

Sherileigh said:


> Her post said that she's waiting for her mom to get home to post the newer ones! Obviously this one is an older one, taken at 8 weeks.

she is right that was an older scan i have newer ones but have to wait my mom is out of town and i dont have a phone to get the pics on the cp and yes i am 16 weeks tomorrow jus to clear everything up the scan you saw was the verry first one i got done and it wwas done at about 8 weeks im guessing here thanks for your support and for looking at my pic its really encouraging


----------



## Twin.Mommy

I know its early but have you been thinking about names lol


----------



## EmmanBump

omg. that is so amazing. how exciting!!!!!


----------



## sw2129

wow that is amazing, hope that everything goes well for you and good luck for the future!! xxx


----------



## dan-o

OMG, brilliant scan pic! Can't wait to see the newer ones!
Massive congrats, what an amazing blessing! xx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Congrats! 
x


----------



## Linzi

don't take it to heart love theres been a few trolls around I think people are just sometimes over cautious ;)

amazing pics though its incredible

x


----------



## Babydance

Aw wow corgratulations! I wonder if you'll have 2 of one flavour and one of another or 3 of the same? do you think you'll be team yellow or will you find out?
Youre very blessed! how rare is that!! All the best hun, enjoy your pregnancy and hope it goes as smoothly as possible! xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Wow, triplets! Congrats!! x


----------



## sineady

*awww congrats hunni *


----------



## Genna

woow! many many congratulations!! :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Wow!! Congratulations!! Three little bundles of joy, that's going to be hard deciding on names, I had trouble enough choosing the one! :blush: haha. I wish you all the best with the rest of your pregnancy hun, take it easy :flower:

xoxox


----------



## EternalRose

wow congratulations hun xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Congrats! never seen a triplet scan!! cant wait to see the newer ones!


----------



## memysonand3

Twin.Mommy said:


> I know its early but have you been thinking about names lol

lol i actually asked on the baby name forum for help with coming up with names but for 1 girl if i have any i like the name sophia rose and boys well i like kadence but i already have cole which has the same sounds and i dont know if i will get confused but i need to pic the ones i like becuase not to be crude but i am getting fixed after these three are born


----------



## KJunkie

Congrats! I think that is amazing. I would be so overwhelmed, but I know I would overly ecstatic to know that God blessed me with three little miracles. I wish you the best in your pregnancy, and I hope that all is well and you have three very healthy babies. Best of luck!


----------



## louise1302

that pic is amazing hope you have a smooth pregnancy xx


----------



## MiissDior

*
Oh wow
Congrats on all THREE bambinoos
amazing pic xx*


----------



## suzanne108

Wow only just seen this thread (I'm not a teen - just nosying cos I saw your post in the baby names section!) 

Congratulations!!! 

And I can't believe people are being picky about your dates....jealousy eh? :)

xxxx (one for you and each babe hehe)


----------



## Jadelm

Wow that's amazing hun!! Congrats <3
xxx


----------



## Fern.x

Thats amazing huge congrats! you must be over the moon. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Plumfairy

WOW what beautiful little babies! never seen a triplet ultrasound before! Good luck with everything xxxx


----------



## sophie c

this is truely amazing!! CONGRATS!!

xxx


----------



## vicky9207

Congrates Hope You Have A Healthy And Happy Pregnancy


----------



## LuluBee

Congratulations honey :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

WOW thats is turly amazing!!!! Congrats!!! 

I would love to see a ic of ur bump if ur dont mind posting :blush:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Panda_Ally said:


> WOW thats is turly amazing!!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> I would love to see a ic of ur bump if ur dont mind posting :blush:



I was thinking the same...Bump pic please :thumbup:
Cant wait to see ur newer scans. Its brilliant
Congratulations xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for posting your pics, they are amazing! I have never seen one before, please please please keep us updated! All the date picking seems very immature! Congratulations and hope you have a safe pregnancy, have they told you how many weeks they expect you to be able to carry them for?


----------



## Rozie_1985

Amazing, thank you so much for posting. Never seen anything like that before!!


----------



## dan-o

I agree with the others, I think your bump will look amazing! xx


----------



## pimplebum

wow congrats
how old is your little boy no wonder your thinking about getting done (fixed) your certainly going to have your hands full.... well done to you heres wishing you a healthy and easy pregnacy


----------



## memysonand3

my son is two on the 29 of this month and i will when i can have help getting the newer scans up and the belly pics up im big lol already and they expect me to carry till 32 weeks which is xmas day lol so i am kinda scared and kinda excied thank you all for the support i am young but am a perfect mom and you all make me feel better about myself my image and everything that has be going on lately


----------



## memysonand3

oh and by the way to all you date picking rude people i am 16 weeks and 4 days every saturday i am another week farther along sorry to you people that are supportive its just i have made my choice i am not stupid and i wont be the center of peoples picking im not to young to have kids and i am an amazing person at that so they can just leave me alone if they dont have anything nice to say 
9-1-09 
ashley


----------



## pinkclaire

memysonand3 said:


> my son is two on the 29 of this month and i will when i can have help getting the newer scans up and the belly pics up im big lol already and they expect me to carry till 32 weeks which is xmas day lol so i am kinda scared and kinda excied thank you all for the support i am young but am a perfect mom and you all make me feel better about myself my image and everything that has be going on lately


Wow thats fantastic you can carry until 32 weeks! I really hope everything is ok for you. Age is just a number, it doesnt reflect what sort of mum you are. 

This is a site for support and we all came on here to look for support at some point so thats what we should give each other no matter what.

Cant wait to see more piccies I've never even seen twin scan piccies until I got on here (thanks Vicky!) and now triplets!


----------



## pimplebum

what a fab xmas pressie ....4 kids all under the age of 3 you certainaly will have your hands full lol
ps you allready sound amazing i also cant wait to see more pics and read more about your fabulous babies


----------



## x-li-x

congrats, 3 thats amazing, the picture is great xx


----------



## princess_t

Congrats.


----------



## memysonand3

k so i have this one its newer than the origional pic posted and this month we hopefully find out what we are having
!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

are you hoping for boys girls? or 2 boys 1 girls or 2 girls one boy? lol  or..


----------



## Twin.Mommy

memysonand3 said:


> k so i have this one its newer than the origional pic posted and this month we hopefully find out what we are having
> View attachment 34570
> !!!!



aww so beautiful can't wait till you know what they are !!!

Also I hope you don't think im one of those date picking people I was tryna correct the one date picker! But I re-read my post and it did sound like I was correcting her but it also sounded like I wasn't but N-e who just wanted to put that out there!


----------



## lily123

Triplets?!?!?
Aww you lucky girl, thats so amazing, congratulations :D


----------



## jnall1965

Ahh you latest scan picture is amazing.

I want to wish you all the best


----------



## hopeandpray

Best of luck! do try and enjoy your pregnancy, three times the love i know but three times the trouble too lol hope all goes well and you'll have a healthy happy little family around you for christmas :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations!! x3! lol good luck with everything in your pregnancy, what a perfect christmas present!! x


----------



## JessiHD

Triplets! Wow! Amazing! I'm not actually a teenage mum but had to come over to wish you luck. Sorry to intrude on your forum guys but triplets are soooooo rare. Yay for you :happydance:


----------



## Panda

SUPERBABIES!! :)

kudohz! :)


----------



## Tantan

Congrats!!! Your scan pic's are amazing. I hope everything goes well and I look forward to seeing updated pictures. Good luck, you are so lucky


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations sweetheart! 
i thouught one was hard but geez, your a brave lady hun, cant wait for updated pictures, bet your bump is getting big =]]:hugs:


----------



## tootsy1987

Congrats babes its amazing xx


----------



## Xavier_Alonso

JESUS! Good luck :)


----------



## lisa35

I'm not a teen mum but wanted to say i have never seen triplet scan pics before and i wish you all the luck in the world with them :)


----------



## aurora

Congratulations, I look forward to following this thread, and to your next scan pics!


----------



## nkbapbt

Congrats! 

Coolcupcake LOVE your dog!!


----------



## jayjay1990

congrats :) x3 best of luck !!!


----------



## midwife09

Wow you will have your hands full!! Congrats - make sure you post pics of your growing bump - it'll be a big one at term!


----------



## mammy_to_be

*wow congrats!  *


----------



## aurora

nkbapbt said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Coolcupcake LOVE your dog!!

Thank you!


----------



## shaunanicole

Awesome pics hunny. Congrats!! :D


----------



## memysonand3

here is some bump pics starten when i found out this is my two month pic
this is my three and a half month pic
i have more they are just on the camera sorry


----------



## memysonand3

PreggoEggo said:


> are you hoping for boys girls? or 2 boys 1 girls or 2 girls one boy? lol  or..

so we have no clue what they will be i hope for all boys but realisticaly there has to be a girl in there lol and my next appointment is on the 17 wish me luck where hopen to find out then and finally got bump pics up


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> are you hoping for boys girls? or 2 boys 1 girls or 2 girls one boy? lol  or..
> 
> so we have no clue what they will be i hope for all boys but realisticaly there has to be a girl in there lol and my next appointment is on the 17 wish me luck where hopen to find out then and finally got bump pics upClick to expand...

Congratulations hun! I bet its going to be a lot of hard work raising 4 children that are all so young, you'll certainly have your hands full :p I hope you enjoy it too though :) Can't wait to see more scan/bump pics :D 

:hugs:


----------



## sandy28

congrats hun , Can't wait to see more pic


----------



## expectinroxie

Aww!! congrats!! That is beautiful!!! Good luck with it!!


----------



## SairaJayn

Wow. Great scan pics! Not sure whether to call you lucky or unlucky! That's a hell of a lot of babies for such a young person! I am worried about coping with just one! Well congratulations and I hope it all goes smoothly!!

Your bump photos don't look big for how many are in there.. How did you know you were having triplets so early on?


----------



## memysonand3

SairaJayn said:


> Wow. Great scan pics! Not sure whether to call you lucky or unlucky! That's a hell of a lot of babies for such a young person! I am worried about coping with just one! Well congratulations and I hope it all goes smoothly!!
> 
> Your bump photos don't look big for how many are in there.. How did you know you were having triplets so early on?

my doc did a scan and lol thanks yea i am super scared but like i have said for a lil bit god doesnt put things in our path that we cant handle we might strugle but ill make it through


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> my doc did a scan and lol thanks yea i am super scared but like i have said for a lil bit god doesnt put things in our path that we cant handle we might strugle but ill make it through

That's a lovely attitude hun and I wish you a very healthy pregnancy and hope everything goes well for you :)


----------



## SairaJayn

memysonand3 said:


> SairaJayn said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Great scan pics! Not sure whether to call you lucky or unlucky! That's a hell of a lot of babies for such a young person! I am worried about coping with just one! Well congratulations and I hope it all goes smoothly!!
> 
> Your bump photos don't look big for how many are in there.. How did you know you were having triplets so early on?
> 
> my doc did a scan and lol thanks yea i am super scared but like i have said for a lil bit god doesnt put things in our path that we cant handle we might strugle but ill make it throughClick to expand...

Must be the difference in American and English midwives, generally dont get a scan before 12 weeks here.. Nice to see you're being so strong about it :D

You just HAVE to keep us all updated throughout.. Or me atleast lol


----------



## RSbabe

Wow...nice one,congrats


----------



## memysonand3

heres more bump pics this is 4 months
View attachment 36437
and 4 and a half months we took alot of pics so you might be able to see my belly the best



and an update so i will probably be put on bed rest at home this thrusday i have been having quite a few contractions but were still hoping to find out the gender/s this thursday thanks for all the positive posts thats what i need seeing as i am so dang emotional i can cry over anything right now


----------



## SairaJayn

You seem so small lol it amazes me..

I hope everything is alright!! Cry as much as you want and need..


----------



## tiggercats

You certainly don't look as big as I imagined, it must be youth on your side :hugs: Bed rest sounds grim this early, but I'm sure you'll cope. Best of luck :hugs2:


----------



## Ninewest

Good luck!


----------



## memysonand3

yea i dont like the sound of bed rest but i know that it is probably best for me and my babies


----------



## 321mummy2b

wow congratulationss xxx


----------



## 321mummy2b

SairaJayn said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SairaJayn said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Great scan pics! Not sure whether to call you lucky or unlucky! That's a hell of a lot of babies for such a young person! I am worried about coping with just one! Well congratulations and I hope it all goes smoothly!!
> 
> Your bump photos don't look big for how many are in there.. How did you know you were having triplets so early on?
> 
> my doc did a scan and lol thanks yea i am super scared but like i have said for a lil bit god doesnt put things in our path that we cant handle we might strugle but ill make it throughClick to expand...
> 
> Must be the difference in American and English midwives, generally dont get a scan before 12 weeks here.. Nice to see you're being so strong about it :D
> 
> You just HAVE to keep us all updated throughout.. Or me atleast lolClick to expand...

If they tried to listen to heartbeat and thought they heard more than one i suppose then would scan... not really sure x


----------



## memysonand3

no we just did a scan first thing lol


----------



## sarah0108

gorgeous!! x


----------



## kasey c

memysonand3 said:


> k so i have this one its newer than the origional pic posted and this month we hopefully find out what we are having
> View attachment 34570
> !!!!

Congratulations! What an amazing scan photo! :) Hope everything goes well for you and your three ickle babies, take care xxxx


----------



## memysonand3

if you didnt hear on my other post found out that i am having three little girls!!!!


----------



## EmmanBump

WOWWWW, congratulations!!
i would so call them something like Mia, Tia, and Leah haha


----------



## amber20

Congrats!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Just read through whole thing! WOW! and awww 3 girls now :D congrats!


----------



## memysonand3

thank you all i feel like god really is blessing me now i just got around 200 dollers worth of baby stuff for free and knowing that even now nothing has gone wrong when anything could have gone wrong i just feel so blessed


----------



## dan-o

Lovely bump pics, you look gorgeous! xx


----------



## memysonand3

kinda blury i have new ones just have them on the camera


----------



## Jemma_x

Great pics x


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> thank you all i feel like god really is blessing me now i just got around 200 dollers worth of baby stuff for free and knowing that even now nothing has gone wrong when anything could have gone wrong i just feel so blessed

Wow thats great! Every bit's going to help when you've got these three (plus your existing LO) to take care of. How did you manage to get it for free?

Just catching up with your thread too, I don't think bed rest is such a bad idea... you'll need the energy with three little girls running circles round you! Lol!

Keep up with the positive attitude, i'm sure it'll all be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## i_am_amy

Wow!! Congratulations!!
Best of luck with everything :D


----------



## Elysian1c0

!!!!Congratulations!!!! wow.


----------



## Sherileigh

memysonand3 said:


> oh and by the way to all you date picking rude people i am 16 weeks and 4 days every saturday i am another week farther along sorry to you people that are supportive its just i have made my choice i am not stupid and i wont be the center of peoples picking im not to young to have kids and i am an amazing person at that so they can just leave me alone if they dont have anything nice to say
> 9-1-09
> ashley

Well said! You sound like you know what you're doing! Congrats on the 3 girls! Can't wait to see them! Good luck with everything...:thumbup:


----------



## luxe191919

OMG thats amazing im so happy for you!3 beautiful babies wow thats going to be an adventure!


----------



## Freya

A blessing indeed! Nice to have one pregnancy and get three babies, rather than 3 pregnancys and getting one bub at a time! Great way of saving time and effort!!! Lol

Hopefully you can use your situation to get a free triplet pushchair/pram combo? Now that would be cool...

Goodluck, keep well.xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> View attachment 39558
> View attachment 39559
> kinda blury i have new ones just have them on the camera

Have far along are you here?:happydance:


----------



## MoonMuffin

memysonand3 said:


> no we just did a scan first thing lol

Here in the US they will give you a scan before 12 weeks to check dates and make sure everything is ok so far, I've had one before 12 weeks with both my pregnancies and I did not ask for this scan.

Also question, it looks like 2 of the babies are in one sac and 1 is in another. Does that mean that 2 of the babies are identical and the 3rd is fraternal? Sorry, I don't know much about multiples and am curious :D


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

wow thats amazing!!


----------



## dizzy65

woa


----------



## kit603

MoonMuffin said:


> Also question, it looks like 2 of the babies are in one sac and 1 is in another. Does that mean that 2 of the babies are identical and the 3rd is fraternal? Sorry, I don't know much about multiples and am curious :D

I was wondering the same thing :)


----------



## Sarah1987

3 girls, thats amazing, hope everything goes well for you :hug:


----------



## vicky89

wow...congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## memysonand3

not sure if i told you guys that all the girls are doing fine its been a little busy around here lately my uncle died of alzihmers so i have been dealing with the first loss of someone i loved verry much yes i am SORT of on bed rest i have contractions alot anymore so i have to stay off my feet than you all for the support some one asked if two are in the same sac and yes they are i am going to try to get new pics up this weekend i am selling scentsy if anybody wants to buy it or learn about it it is verry safe for kids as you know i have one and it is like a candle email me at [email protected] to get more info on scentsy and some one else asked about the stuff i got for free it was a free yard sale if that makes any sence an LDS church was doing it and they just gave me all this baby stuff it was amazing!!!! i look forward to keeping in contat with you all during my hospitalization


----------



## memysonand3

eggo sorry didnt answer your question about 4 and half getten close to 4 and 3/4 months


----------



## Ninewest

wow....


----------



## 3boys

that is amazing hun, I hope everything goes really well for you. I can't wait to see pics of them. Im sorry to hear of the loss of your uncle. Good luck


----------



## jnall1965

Hi

Just wondered how you are doing as it's been a while since we heard from you?


----------



## babybound

wow, massive congrats on that :bfp:


----------



## memysonand3

hi guys well i am offically in the safe zone if something happend the babies would have a higher chance of living as of right now i get admitted to the hospital on monday for hospitalization bed rest i was starting to have a little bit of complications but all is well now i still have only gained 11 pounds total so i am worried about that but my doctor isnt he says the babies are all growing fine so if you have anymore questions shoot and i will deffenatly answer them


----------



## Mee12

oh my. OW!


----------



## memysonand3

:happydance::wohoo: so i am excited that i just keep getting bigger but i am still not gaining waight total waight gain 11 pounds


----------



## emilyjean

Holy crap, you look full term already, if there was only one in there! Congrats, natural triplets are sooo rare. How exciting!


----------



## majm1241

WOW!!! You look so great for having three beautiful babies in that tummy! LOL Congrats!!! :D


----------



## hannah76

congrats and good luck!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Fab bump hunny, love the one with your son lol xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> View attachment 45402
> 
> 
> View attachment 45408
> 
> 
> View attachment 45421
> :happydance::wohoo: so i am excited that i just keep getting bigger but i am still not gaining waight total waight gain 11 pounds

how many weeks are you here ?:)

look how cute your son is.:hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Wow congrats! You look great!! All the best hun x


----------



## memysonand3

thanks eggo and i honestly would have to have my mom tell me she is the one that uploaded them all for me i miss my son i got admitted to the hospital today so its been super busy i have been getting moniterd every 4 hours and each monitering takes over an hour =( its just a little lonely here but good news my waight gain is up to 15 pounds total =))))) im extreamly happy and yes i do look ful term to mos to the other people that responded to my updated pics that was me full term with my son lol difference this time is i havent been gaining alot to waight as where with him i couldnt stop packing them on lol but yea them on but yea that is just a little bit of an update on me


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, how long are in the hospital till?
till the girls are born? can your son come and see you?


----------



## memysonand3

yes my son can come see me i feel so much better knowing that he can and i will be in here till the girls are born we are hopeing that that will be close to january its going to seem like for ever =( but gues what we got the girls's waight today and we have baby a(elouisa) at 1 pound 11 ounces baby b(sophia) at 1 pound 7 ounces and baby c(lynette) at 2 pounds flat we are worried about the cords in my identical twins its knotted up and we just have to watch that and make sure that nothing bad is going to happen


----------



## SnailPace

Aww! So amazing!


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> yes my son can come see me i feel so much better knowing that he can and i will be in here till the girls are born we are hopeing that that will be close to january its going to seem like for ever =( but gues what we got the girls's waight today and we have baby a(elouisa) at 1 pound 11 ounces baby b(sophia) at 1 pound 7 ounces and baby c(lynette) at 2 pounds flat we are worried about the cords in my identical twins its knotted up and we just have to watch that and make sure that nothing bad is going to happen

Wow, this must be really hard on you :( I couldn't imagine having to spend so much time in the hospital :nope: Will you be staying in the hospital on bed rest indefinitely until the birth then? Are you allowed to leave or anything? It must be quite hard on your son too, who's looking after him?


Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, sounds like they are good weights. I can't wait to see pics when they are born:)
your son is gonna be beating up so many guys protecting his sisters!


----------



## pimplebum

wow you look fantastic and your son looks so proud of your tummy / sisters.........what beautifull names and i hope time passes quickly for you good luck to you and your beautiful family


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congratulations x


----------



## lillprutten

OMG naturally pregnant with tripplets?
WOW thats amazing, most tripplet mommies are not real trippletpregnancies, well you know what I mean LOL xxx


----------



## memysonand3

lol thank you all and yes i have to stay in the hospital there is now going out for a day or so it sucks and im afraid that my son is going to snub me because once i am out of here i will be bringing three little babies with me and i wont be able to spend the time that i used to with him i am pretty sure he doesnt understand that he is going to be mommies only baby anymore


----------



## emilyjean

Keep us updated with hospital bump pictures! Your son will understand later, especially when he's got three little playmates all the time!


----------



## Princess L

wow! i admire you so much. i'm stressing out about 1 little baby but 3 on the way must be magical and scary all at the same time. i wish you a safe pregnancy and i bet you can't wait to meet them =)


----------



## dan-o

Wanted to stop by & send you some hugs :hugs: it must be tough (& boring!) being in the hospital, but it will be so worth it in the end when you have your precious miracle babies in your arms!! xx

:hug: xxxx


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> lol thank you all and yes i have to stay in the hospital there is now going out for a day or so it sucks and im afraid that my son is going to snub me because once i am out of here i will be bringing three little babies with me and i wont be able to spend the time that i used to with him i am pretty sure he doesnt understand that he is going to be mommies only baby anymore

Awww :hugs: It must be so hard on you too, but don't beat yourself up about it. Just do your best to be there for him when he comes to visit :)


----------



## mamanat

WOW! Congrats! When are they due? Do you know their sexes? Good Luck!


----------



## memysonand3

mamanat said:


> WOW! Congrats! When are they due? Do you know their sexes? Good Luck!

for a nine month due date i would be due feb 19 but my doc doesnt really expect them to stay in me longer than new years or xmas somen like that and i am having three little girls=)


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> mamanat said:
> 
> 
> WOW! Congrats! When are they due? Do you know their sexes? Good Luck!
> 
> for a nine month due date i would be due feb 19 but my doc doesnt really expect them to stay in me longer than new years or xmas somen like that and i am having three little girls=)Click to expand...

How are you doing now hun? :)


----------



## jnall1965

Hows it going. 

I hope your babies are cooking well.

How far gone are you now?


----------



## ricschick

wow just wanted to say i think your fantastic and 3 girls are brillant xxx


----------



## memysonand3

jnall1965 said:


> Hows it going.
> 
> I hope your babies are cooking well.
> 
> How far gone are you now?

im 27 weeks and a day lol they are doing well so far im pretty excited that i have made it this far already i have been having contractions =( but other than that all is well


----------



## jnall1965

memysonand3 said:


> jnall1965 said:
> 
> 
> Hows it going.
> 
> I hope your babies are cooking well.
> 
> How far gone are you now?
> 
> im 27 weeks and a day lol they are doing well so far im pretty excited that i have made it this far already i have been having contractions =( but other than that all is wellClick to expand...

You are doing well. Lets hope they stay in their for a while longer.

I hope you are not getting too bored in the hospital. Just rest and relax as best you can.

Take care


----------



## kirsty89

congrats wow u must b thrilled good luck wiv rest of ya pregnantcy :)


----------



## walkerscrisps

Thats so amazing :) Good to hear all is well. :)
Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## memysonand3

my girls's names are elouisa sophia and lynette


----------



## memysonand3

had to get another shot today around 12;30 1 ish =( i hate the medicine it makes me feel like i am going to have a heart attack didd i tell you guys how big my girls are they are all estamated to waigh over 2 pounds!!!! i want little chunks when they are born which we are hopen for litterally the newyears =-)
:happydance::dance: course then i will deff have a newyears resolution god just let me survive the first year lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

You'll survive perfectly well babe! :hugs:
You're an amazing mummy already, 3 more beautiful 
little girls are gonna be loved so much! <3

Love Yooou [ xx ]


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> had to get another shot today around 12;30 1 ish =( i hate the medicine it makes me feel like i am going to have a heart attack didd i tell you guys how big my girls are they are all estamated to waigh over 2 pounds!!!! i want little chunks when they are born which we are hopen for litterally the newyears =-)
> :happydance::dance: course then i will deff have a newyears resolution god just let me survive the first year lol

Awww, what are the shots supposed to be doing? Good luck hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## memysonand3

the shots relax smooth muscel which is what your uterus is made up of which makes no scense to me because it is litterally pure adrenialine running through your body you would think that it would increase contractions


----------



## kit603

memysonand3 said:


> the shots relax smooth muscel which is what your uterus is made up of which makes no scense to me because it is litterally pure adrenialine running through your body you would think that it would increase contractions

It does sound strange when you put it like that lol, but i'm sure they know what they're doing :) Do you have any recent bump piccies?


----------



## memysonand3

kit603 said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> the shots relax smooth muscel which is what your uterus is made up of which makes no scense to me because it is litterally pure adrenialine running through your body you would think that it would increase contractions
> 
> It does sound strange when you put it like that lol, but i'm sure they know what theythe're doing :) Do you have any recent bump piccies?Click to expand...

i do but they are all in my grans camera but i hope to soon put them up i am getting super big lol and the girls are getting REALLY strong it hurts when they kick but i like to see them kick because that means they are strong and healthy and that is the most important to me my son i think is realizing that there is BABIES in my tummy lol we took him to the nursery floor and he said baby to the newborns and then pointed to my tummy and said babies i am so dang impressed with how smart is for a two year old


----------



## Shireena__x

:hugd=s: good luck hun xx


----------



## memysonand3

View attachment 49969


View attachment 49970


View attachment 49971


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> View attachment 49969
> 
> 
> View attachment 49970
> 
> 
> View attachment 49971

Hehe not to be rude or anything just think its cute, Your belly's so big from those three girls looks like your son could still fit in there!:haha:
Just playing with you ofcorse, Your bumps coming along nicely! 
Just hang tight you three and give your mommy a break from the hard kicks she gets enough pain with contractions! :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

Jas029 said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49969
> 
> 
> View attachment 49970
> 
> 
> View attachment 49971
> 
> 
> Hehe not to be rude or anything just think its cute, Your belly's so big from those three girls looks like your son could still fit in there!:haha:
> Just playing with you ofcorse, Your bumps coming along nicely!
> Just hang tight you three and give your mommy a break from the hard kicks she gets enough pain with contractions! :haha:Click to expand...

lol thank you babe i feel like a beached whale lol and i wonder how i havent fallen over yet but i guess that is just the way things go i sooooo cant wait to meet them though i am extreamly excited


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49969
> 
> 
> View attachment 49970
> 
> 
> View attachment 49971
> 
> 
> Hehe not to be rude or anything just think its cute, Your belly's so big from those three girls looks like your son could still fit in there!:haha:
> Just playing with you ofcorse, Your bumps coming along nicely!
> Just hang tight you three and give your mommy a break from the hard kicks she gets enough pain with contractions! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol thank you babe i feel like a beached whale lol and i wonder how i havent fallen over yet but i guess that is just the way things go i sooooo cant wait to meet them though i am extreamly excitedClick to expand...

Some women with only one get bigger then you when they're nearing their EDD!
You're just big for how long you are, but then again you have triplets so completely normal! =P
I feel like a beached whale already.. When I try and get off a couch or off the floor or something it's like help meee
I hate rolling over in bed (Which I have to do ALOT) because it's soo hard to do I have to like build up all my energy and just kinda flip myself over seeing how I can't roll =P


----------



## memysonand3

lol yea try getting outta the hospital bed lol i or geting in and outta the tub oi that is so damn crazy and then there is just getting up and down i think you are pretty much around the same gestation as me if i only had one i bet we would be about the same size


----------



## shelx

couldnt get the link to work :( lol x


----------



## jnall1965

shelx said:


> couldnt get the link to work :( lol x

No me neither


----------



## firstLO

Nor me. I want to see your big bump!


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> lol yea try getting outta the hospital bed lol i or geting in and outta the tub oi that is so damn crazy and then there is just getting up and down i think you are pretty much around the same gestation as me if i only had one i bet we would be about the same size

Yeah! To get outta bed I just use my legs to help pull myself up and out! :haha:
Aren't you SUPPOSE to be due sometime in February?


----------



## memysonand3

yes feb 19


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I hate rolling over in bed (Which I have to do ALOT) because it's soo hard to do I have to like build up all my energy and just kinda flip myself over seeing how I can't roll =P

:rofl: same!!


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> yes feb 19

yeah only 5 days ahead of me!
Lucky lucky, You'll see them WEEKS before I get to see mine!


----------



## memysonand3

yes but they will also be in the NICU till their due date if not longer so the upside for you is that you get to take your little one home and i have to go see mine in the hospital all hooked up to tubes and know thati wont be able to breast feed till they can come home =/ down side is is that you have to wait longer to see what your little one looks like 

so last night was a bad night i was having ALOT of contractions and then found out i am already dialated to a 1 i was freaking out and i didnt get to be untill 5 am my time and on top of all that my ex(jared) called and was actually talking to me sober:shock: that was a compleate surprise and i actually felt happy.... i shouldnt let him make me feel that way :nope: but that is just a kind of update on me


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> yes but they will also be in the NICU till their due date if not longer so the upside for you is that you get to take your little one home and i have to go see mine in the hospital all hooked up to tubes and know thati wont be able to breast feed till they can come home =/ down side is is that you have to wait longer to see what your little one looks like
> 
> so last night was a bad night i was having ALOT of contractions and then found out i am already dialated to a 1 i was freaking out and i didnt get to be untill 5 am my time and on top of all that my ex(jared) called and was actually talking to me sober:shock: that was a compleate surprise and i actually felt happy.... i shouldnt let him make me feel that way :nope: but that is just a kind of update on me

Aww, well hopefully they won't have to be in there for to terribly long..
And hopefully everything will go smoothly with my birth so I won't have to see my L/O in the NICU but my doctor says everything looks healthy with me and the baby so hopefully it will be quick and painless (Yeah right! :haha:)
And I kinda cheat..I'll see what he looks like on the 14th with my 3d/4d ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## memysonand3

yea but still you dont REALLY know what he will look like i have those done and they are the coolest thing i have ever gotten for my children and i still wonder like will they have my hair line my coloring and all that stuff but i compleatly know what you mean by getting to see what they look like 


did i tell you that i am hopefully going to have them on xmas i think that is the mos amazing present i could ever get dont you think so too


----------



## hannah76

take care hunni! i hope you are able to hold on to those lil girls as long as possible... good luck with everything :)


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> yea but still you dont REALLY know what he will look like i have those done and they are the coolest thing i have ever gotten for my children and i still wonder like will they have my hair line my coloring and all that stuff but i compleatly know what you mean by getting to see what they look like
> 
> 
> did i tell you that i am hopefully going to have them on xmas i think that is the mos amazing present i could ever get dont you think so too

Hehe I wish I had my L/O for a xmas present!
I'm having the ultrasound instead though, He still needs to hang in there a few more months! So far my best xmas present has just been a puppy when I was like 8! :haha:
I reallyy hope he doesn't look to much like his father.. I mean he's attractive but I don't want to be looking into his face everything I see my son! :cry:
My main curiousity is whether he'll have green or blue eyes..
I have hazel green eyes so do both my parents and my moms siblings and parents both have blue eyes, the father has blue eyes as well..
I really don't know much eye-history for his family but I really hope he has my green eyes although blue eyes would be gorgeous, once again I wouldn't want to be staring into the fathers eyes everytime I look at my son!


----------



## memysonand3

my son is his fathers identical twin lol it hurt me for a long time but i think it gets easyier because you get used to seeing this face of someone who holds your heart and that you could never not love so i think it actually makes it easier to see his father now because of that


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> my son is his fathers identical twin lol it hurt me for a long time but i think it gets easyier because you get used to seeing this face of someone who holds your heart and that you could never not love so i think it actually makes it easier to see his father now because of that

I hope it's like that for me if he turns out looking a lot like him..


----------



## memysonand3

you will have to bee them one to make it happen though hun it wont just turn out i had to remind myself that i love my son and it isnt his fault he looks like his dad


----------



## memysonand3

grrr well lets seee





first two should be jared and last one cole


----------



## Jas029

Yeah..I'll love him no matter what he looks like ofcorse but I just hope he looks more like me.. lol


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> k the first pic is of jared his father and the second one is of cole my son
> View attachment 50140
> 
> 
> View attachment 50141
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what jared looks like now
> 
> View attachment 50142
> 
> 
> grr he makes me so mad i love him soooooo much but he will never see that :sad2:

Yeah he looks like the kinda guy who's not ready to be a father, specially to four!
The first two are broken btw


----------



## memysonand3

i know i keep trying to fix it but i will take one away then the other i dont understand why it is doing that =/


----------



## memysonand3

FIXED IT LOL and there is one of jared that is what he looks like now


----------



## Jas029

wow you weren't kidding!
It's almost exact! I didn't read the font when I first saw and thought they both were Cole!


----------



## memysonand3

lol yea and he tried to deny that cole was his kid it was great then he saw this and realised oh shit that is my son lol


----------



## Jas029

lol :) 
glad it opened his eyes a little


----------



## MiissMuffet

I just read your whole thread hun and u sound amazing! I'm glad those silly sods buggered off- the ones who were date picking, they must just be jealous. Ignore them. And so many people telling you you are going to have your hands full! I'm sure u know this but if people kept saying this to me i would get very frustrated! There is No need to try and scare you!! I'm so excited to hear about the rest of your journey and I hope those 3 little girls of yours stay put for aslong as they can!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## 21Rach

heya, i saw the caption for this thread when someone commented and wanted to be nosey as not everyday u hear that kinda thing happening so hijacked the forum lol.... im not a teen mum or nefin am old haha 21 lol, but jus wanted2 say good luck, and sounds like ur already such a gd mum!! :D take care hope they are all born healthy n happy x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

21Rach said:


> heya, i saw the caption for this thread when someone commented and wanted to be nosey as not everyday u hear that kinda thing happening so hijacked the forum lol.... im not a teen mum or nefin am old haha 21 lol, but jus wanted2 say good luck, and sounds like ur already such a gd mum!! :D take care hope they are all born healthy n happy x x

You're not old :haha:


----------



## lottie7

I'm actually a little envious! Congratulations! xx


----------



## memysonand3

well sorry i kinda got carried away with updating else where but my girls are waighing in at 3LB8OZ (baby elouise) 3LB5OZ (baby sophia) and finally my little chunk at 4pounds 2ounces


----------



## MiissMuffet

that's so cool!! will u be able to know which is which when they are born?


----------



## memysonand3

yeppers i think at least lol and i will get new bup pics up too i have some in the STM thread but not everybody goes in there so i guess i will put the pnes from early dec here and i am waiting to get the most recent off my grans camera i will load them as soon as they are on face book which i hope is tomorrow lol


----------



## memysonand3

here are just a few because i have a million lol :blush:




it would only let me load two of the pics =cry:


----------



## pimplebum

wow you look fantastic.......merry christmas


----------



## trumpetbum

Hi, I just popped in to read and be nosey and thought I'd say good luck to you. :)


----------



## Mum_of_2_19

Hi thats great news congrats.xx


----------



## azzii

Congrats.:)


----------



## veganmum2be

lol this thread is like 7 months old...


----------



## Lissa3120

already had the baby girls i think?


----------



## xprincessx

lmao this thread is so old and the girls already had her babies x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Who keeps ressurecting dead threads? :S
There was another one a week or so ago. I keep getting confused lol.


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah she had them, but i dont think she ever came back, i know she posted in the multiples section once with an update after, but dont think she came back to bnb properly?
dunno though... x


----------



## lovetaralyn

Wow, that is so exciting! I can't imagine having twins not to mention triplets! I wish you the best! :)


----------



## lovetaralyn

Oh wow, well this is what I get for not reading all the way through. haha well I hope she is doing well! :p


----------



## QuintinsMommy

veganmum2be said:


> yeah she had them, but i dont think she ever came back, i know she posted in the multiples section once with an update after, but dont think she came back to bnb properly?
> dunno though... x

no she didn't after the girls were born they were in the hospital ill for a bit, now i think shes just way too busy with her 4 kids :cloud9:


----------



## lushious09

i was gonna say is 1 fraternal and the other identical lol! ... wow 4 kids at 18 good luck! im sure ull do great x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Yeah, she had them on Christmas I believe. They're doing lovely from what I understand. The one who was having a lot of problems (Sophia, I believe) is home now with the rest of them, has been since I think March.


----------



## nicholatmn

Awwww, I thought she came back from the thread popping up again. Guess not :(


----------

